# Gaggia G106/La Pavoni Professional



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Can't remember the last time I added a thread in this section!

Been using a converted Gaggia Classic for many years (since around 2011 I believe) and still have it.

However a fortnight ago I was trawling eBay and came across a Gaggia G106, a machine I had the pleasure of owing a few years back. Apparently made in the same factory as the La Pavoni and is essentially a La Pav Professional with a tin man hat!

My coffee area is below, we bought our first house just over a year ago and the cupboard is my coffee and general storage area which is great as it's self contained and keeps the rest of the kitchen coffee-free.










Few pics of the machine below - will hopefully be upgrading the Ascaso grinder after getting married in April.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I saw that on eBay ! Looks lovely well done


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great - and congrats in advance for April


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks absolutely lovely!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Got some new seals and group head items on order to give this the spring refresh that it needs - haven't used it since November! Should hopefully have it back up and running for the weekend


----------



## Polgee (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi, I've got one of these to sell but I'm afraid I don't know it's value at all...can anyone help please?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Polgee said:


> Hi, I've got one of these to sell but I'm afraid I don't know it's value at all...can anyone help please?


 All depends on the condition of the chrome, the base and also any leaks/rust etc?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MartinB said:


> All depends on the condition of the chrome, the base and also any leaks/rust etc?


 The main post is in Valuations

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55268-gaggia-106/?do=embed


----------



## Polgee (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks Dave, I'll take some more pics after Ive cleaned it properly ...I understand it was working fine before going into storage..maybe it needs a test run..!


----------

